# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Lỗi: this copy of windows did not pass genuine windows volidation

## mcqueen

chẳng hiểu tui vào bios chỉnh chiếc thế nào mà máy báo lỗi:"you may be a victim of software counterteiting
this copy of windows did not pass genuine windows volidation". theo tui đoán thì máy báo rằng win đang cài là win lậu.bác nào biết thì cho tui lời khuyên nhé. thanks các bác trước.

*edit: tiêu đề topic cần phản ánh nd bên trong*

----------


## shopnmm

gần đây, ai dùng windows sp2 không có bản quyền khi autoupdate thường tự động download về *genuine windows validation*. đây là chương trình của microsoft nhằm kiểm tra những windows không có bản quyền và đưa ra thông báo lúc khởi động cũng như tắt máy.
bài này sẽ hướng dẫn cách loại bỏ thông báo khó chịu trên:
*bước 1:* bạn vào thư mục *c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\windows genuine advantage\data*. xoá file *data.dat*. tạo một file rỗng *data.dat* khác bằng cách: nhấn chuột phải chọn *new* –> *text document*. sao đó đổi tên thành *data.dat* . nếu khi bạn tạo file text mới mà không thấy đuôi của file hãy vào *tool* –> *folder option* –> *view* và bỏ chọn *hide extension for known file type*. nhấn chuột phải vào file data.dat mới tạo rồi chọn properties. tick chọn *hidden và read-only* . nhấn ok để thoát.
*bước 2:* nhấn vào nút start .chọn run. gõ vào dòng lệnh “*regedit*” rồi nhấn enter. chọn đến thư mục *hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\ windows nt\ currentversion\winlogonnotify*. xoá toàn bộ *winlogonnotify*. tắt registry editor.
*bước 3 (optional)*: -nếu khởi động lại vẫn bị thì làm bước 3- khởi động máy rồi vào windows theo chế độ safe mode.
xoá các file trong các thư mục sau:
\windows\system32\wgalogon.dll
\windows\system32\wgatray.exe
\windows\system32\legitcheckcontrol.dll
khởi động lại máy và không còn thông báo khó chịu nữa. chúc các bạn thành công

----------


## hienpq

còn một cách khác đơn giản hơn là bạn download cái này về rồi giải nén và chạy file installer.bat rồi restart lại máy là ok! đảm bảo thành công, không những vậy mà bạn còn có thể lên microsoft download hay update tự do mà ko sợ vấn đề bản quyền!!
dưới đây là link: http://down.9down.com/crack/windows.genuine.advantage.validation.v1.8.32.1.cra  cked.rar
chúc bạn thành công..

----------


## ngobaolac

cám ơn katarosky va loveofloc nhiều lắm

----------


## chandat

cảm ơn katarosky va loveofloc rất nhiều , chúc 4rum ngày càng phát triển , thật nhiều thành viên . thân

----------


## lrocre

minh lam nhu katarosky chỉ nhưng khởi động lại thì máy đòi nhập username và pasword.lấy đâu ra bây giờ anh???????

----------


## hoanganha1q2

*help*

trường hợp của tui thì có vô được windows đâu mà ....
hepl me!!!

----------

